# Rilly's babies @ 4 Weeks old! (caution, contains unbelievably cute kitten pictures)



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Taken at 4 weeks old!

*Tinks*



















*Chaz *










*Cain*










*Itty*








Hope I didn't overload you all with cuteness 

Thanks for looking!

Jo xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

a:thumbup:..:thumbup:..awww how cute are they, just gorgeous, :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## chrissie-h (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh my! you weren't lying! they are just too cute for words! lovely


----------



## tordis (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh my, they're absolutely gorgeous! :001_wub:
(Good camera, too - what are you using?)


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you all 



tordis said:


> Oh my, they're absolutely gorgeous! :001_wub:
> (Good camera, too - what are you using?)


I use a 40D DSLR and 18-55mm lens


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Sorry can't resist adding one more of Tinks.

She is very photogenic, happily posing for ages!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

They are just gorgeous..... want one..... but I think I would probably get slaughtered!


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

omg they are all gorgeous. i want itty!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

I WANT TINKS !!!!!!!:thumbup:....


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh wow!!! So beautiful!!!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: Im going to have to report you to the cute police or Im going to get into to bother again with OH  :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm glad you all like the shots 



ellie8024 said:


> omg they are all gorgeous. i want itty!!


+


colliemerles said:


> I WANT TINKS !!!!!!!:thumbup:....


You're both just gonna have to want, as both girls are MINE


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

wow hun you must be soooo proud!

Chaz does it for me!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes I am very proud  My girl has done the most beautiful job. Firstly, giving birth to 4 gorgeous healthy kittens, and secondly for rearing them beautifully!

We really have been so lucky having things run pretty smoothly. I just hope it continues the same way *touches wood*


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Aww they are gorgeous - verrrryyyyy cute!!!!!!!!!!!!

Great pictures too x

D xx


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks Dee 

How's your lot coming on?


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

awwwww what stunning babies


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Awwww i love all your babies - they are soooooo cute.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

:001_wub: Uber cute!


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

OMG!! What a gorgeous amount of cuteness in 4 little bundles!!! I bet you don't want to part with them!? :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm only really parting with Cain  Chaz will be within visiting distance and I'm keeping Tinks and Itty!

Thanks all  xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Aurelia said:


> I'm only really parting with Cain  Chaz will be within visiting distance and I'm keeping Tinks and Itty!
> 
> Thanks all  xxx


your not allowed to keep BOTH Itty and Tinks. that being GREEDY, i think Tinks should come live with me. ,:thumbup:,:lol:,:lol:,


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

:lol: Sorry but she and Itty are *my* babies, so ner ner, ner ner nerrrrr


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

colliemerles said:


> your not allowed to keep BOTH Itty and Tinks. that being GREEDY, i think Tinks should come live with me. ,:thumbup:,:lol:,:lol:,





Aurelia said:


> :lol: Sorry but she and Itty are *my* babies, so ner ner, ner ner nerrrrr


Sounds like parent separation, 'I'm having them' 'No, IM having them' :lol: x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Great pics of really stunning kittens:thumbup:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Good point actually ... now about those maintenance payments Colliemerles ...


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Good point actually ... now about those maintenance payments Colliemerles ...


:lol: I think I've lead you both to bankruptcy now :lol:


----------

